# IPB Last Free version



## navjotjsingh (Oct 16, 2005)

I want to ask that what was IPB's last free version? Was it 1.3 or 1.3.1?

Was 1.3.1 version of IPB free?


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2005)

1.3 was the last free version. 

2 was also free, but hours after the release, they made it as paid. The trail (with restriction) is free now. Those who all downloaded that time (by the time they made it paid) got the trail without any restrictions.


----------



## mail2and (Oct 16, 2005)

grudgy there was NO RESTRICTION in the trial whatsoever!

how many times i need to tell you!

2.0.0 was completely legit and free from any restrictions whatsoever!


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2005)

Let me be clear what I wanted to say. Then plz tell me if I was wrong.  

* IPB 2 was not paid version when they launched it. Within hours they made it paid. 
* All those d/led it in that time, got the version without any restrictions. 
* IPB stopped all trail d/l now. So you need to buy the license to use IPB. 
* The list of restrictions:


> * 5000 Posts
> * 1000 Topics
> * 1000 Personal Messages
> * 200 Members
> ...



So you mean IPB never relaesed 2.0.0 as trail version along with the full (after you buy the licence for the same)?


----------



## mail2and (Oct 16, 2005)

GRUDGy another forum ur on runs on ibp 2.0.0 too


i repeat 2.0.0 NEVER had these restrictions... these were applicable from 2.0.1

ask deep if you want confirmation


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 16, 2005)

2.0.0 (trial without restriction) was never available after the time that IPB made it as paid one. Ask Deep, I remember him sayign that many would not have this version as it was available for a few {The hours} hours only. 


{The hours} is a movie which I saw some 2-3 days and I liked it. 
*www.imdb.com/title/tt0274558


----------



## mail2and (Oct 17, 2005)

grudgy u'd never listen will ya?

neways as far as i know, even deep was using 2.0.0 for sometime... 

grudgy what do u think we run on the site u visit too?

if it were to be limited to 200 members how are there 250 sumthing members there?

and i can show u the admin panel.. perfectly legit copy with callsbacks and link backs to IPB


----------



## drgrudge (Oct 17, 2005)

Anand come on man. I never said I am correct. Correct me if I am wrong. 

The IPB that you got has no restrictions because you downloaded that at the time it was released and that was b4 IPB made it as paid.


----------



## FilledVoid (May 4, 2009)

Spam Reported.


----------

